# Software > Ασφάλεια >  http://www.phpbb.com/

## andreas

http://www.phpbb.com/

Κατι παιζει με αυτους... πανε να τους βγαλουν απο την μεση?  ::   ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Ο gourounenios έπιασε δουλειά πάλι?  ::

----------


## MerNion

Είναι καμιά βδομάδα έτσι το site τους. Ενα group hacker απο την βραζιλία (μάλλον) τους έκανε τη ζημιά.. Απ' ότι είπαν πάντως σήμερα, αύριο θα πρέπει να δουλεύει πάλι (όχι στο 100% όμως).

Το exploit που χρησιμοποιήθηκε δεν ήταν του phpbb αλλά ενός άλλου προγράμματος που έτρεχαν, οπότε δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για όλα τα phpbb που είναι στην έκδοση 2.0.11.

----------


## acoul

Καμιά φορά ο μόνος τρόπος για να κάνουν merge τα pending security patches οι maintainers του project ...  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Πάντως η pre-beta έκδοση 3.0.0 του phpbb που τρέχει εδώ http://area51.phpbb.com/phpBB/ φαίνεται καταπληκτική. Ωραίo styling και νέες δυνατότητες  ::

----------


## Venox

εγώ για CMS θα προτείνω Xoops με πολύ καλό ελληνικό support και άψογο forum.

http://www.xoops.org
http://www.xoopsgreece.gr

----------

